# Music Streaming on Iphone, which app?



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I currently use pandora, and I love pandora.  But I heard that there was an app that let you select an artist and just hear there stuff.  sometimes, that is the kind of mood I am in.  Has anyone heard of a music streaming app that does this?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like Napster may do it.

http://free.napster.com/napsterhomemain.htm;jsessionid=998C9AFC7F5C50AD30A18A101E863F70


----------

